
Will the Real Jesus Please Step Forward? - gmays
http://bigthink.com/21st-century-spirituality/will-the-real-jesus-please-step-forward
======
orionblastar
We know that Jesus was not a white European.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Race_and_appearance_of_Jesus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Race_and_appearance_of_Jesus)

